# Update on the dog from Porterville



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

His digestion is finally good, his ear infections cleared, and his cough has cleared up, too. (He got stressed out being left crated for a couple hours and apparently make himself sick and inhaled some of it. :shocked: ) 

His vet gave him the go ahead to get neutered, and I got him groomed today. Isn't he cute? :wub: We weren't quite sure what style to go for, with most of his ear fur having been shaved off before, but he is clean and happy and did I say cute? :wub:

[attachment=62364:Butch_co...DSCN0008.JPG]

My Chihuahua mix absolutely loves having a playful brother, too.

[attachment=62365:Butch_an...DSCN0021.JPG]


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a cute pup. Glad he's feeling better.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

What a cutie pie!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! Is he cute, or what???

I'm thrilled for him, what a lucky boy, and lucky you!! What a precious little fellow ~ :wub: 

All our love,

Deb and Gang


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He looks like a little doll to me!! So adorable!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What great looking pup, Hey maybe the short ears can be a new fashion trend :biggrin:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's beautiful and so happy looking. That's a nice cut too. I think I missed the original thread, so, congrats on your new pup.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a cutie pie. Congratulations!! :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

he is a doll! i'm so glad he's working out for you!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He's an absolutely adorable and healthy looking pup! Way to go!!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow- he looks GREAT!!!! I'm glad he's in a good place now.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like he hit the Jackpot! Dare I say he is WAY handsome !Does the dapper guy have a name yet?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's one great looking guy! I love happy endings. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's one great looking guy! I love happy endings. :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yippee, So happy this all worked out for him and you. Looks like a perfect fit for your home and a friend for your Chi. . It was meant to be. :biggrin:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

He's a cutie pie. :wub: So glad he's healthy and happy in his new home!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

He looks so happy.... how FABULOUS!!!! What a cute little bugger!!! Bet he feels a whole lot better too!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

We thank you for the compliments.  After the hard rain we had, he's not quite so white anymore from the ankles down. But he still looks pretty darned cute. :wub: 

He sure does seem to feel better, in many ways! He's putting on weight, too. He probably will be over 10 pounds when he's fully filled out. He'll outweigh the Chihuahua. :biggrin: 

I couldn't come up with any better name than changing "Butch" to "Butchie"--but sometimes slurring it into Poochie! :biggrin: He answers so well to it, it seemed best to just keep that name. :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (mss @ Mar 5 2010, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892661


> We thank you for the compliments.  After the hard rain we had, he's not quite so white anymore from the ankles down. But he still looks pretty darned cute. :wub:
> 
> He sure does seem to feel better, in many ways! He's putting on weight, too. He probably will be over 10 pounds when he's fully filled out. He'll outweigh the Chihuahua. :biggrin:
> 
> I couldn't come up with any better name than changing "Butch" to "Butchie"--but sometimes slurring it into Poochie! :biggrin: He answers so well to it, it seemed best to just keep that name. :biggrin:[/B]


So I just went back to the original OP. Are you fostering him or is he yours forever? :wub: :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I believe he is staying, although at times I doubt my sanity.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (mss @ Mar 5 2010, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892730


> I believe he is staying, although at times I doubt my sanity. [/B]


Unfortunatley sanity has nothing to do with these little sweeties. It's all in the heart not the mind. :heart: He does look irresistible. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Mar 6 2010, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893019


> QUOTE (mss @ Mar 5 2010, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892730





> I believe he is staying, although at times I doubt my sanity. [/B]


Unfortunatley sanity has nothing to do with these little sweeties. It's all in the heart not the mind. :heart: He does look irresistible. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
So very true - enjoy the cute little dude!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Mar 6 2010, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893079


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Mar 6 2010, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893019





> QUOTE (mss @ Mar 5 2010, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892730





> I believe he is staying, although at times I doubt my sanity. [/B]


Unfortunatley sanity has nothing to do with these little sweeties. It's all in the heart not the mind. :heart: He does look irresistible. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
So very true - enjoy the cute little dude!
[/B][/QUOTE]


:biggrin: 
He's being such a good little boy. :wub: 

I'm a little worried that recovering from tomorrow's neutering will be a setback in his friendship with the other dogs. I can't remember just how restricted his activity will need to be. But I'm sure that rassling with the Chihuahua will be out. He'll have to spend more time with me, I guess.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He came home yesterday afternoon from his neutering and tumor removal. He was sooooo happy to get home! I wonder if he thought he wasn't going to get to come back. I was instructed to keep his activity level low. Yeah, right! He did calm down after a couple of hours.

It rained some last night--I'm just glad he is semi-paper trained. (That is, he goes in the bathroom and at least gets close to the puppy pads in there.)


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

That makes me so sad - that maybe he thought he wasn't going to come back to your house. I'm so glad his surgery went well. Give him tons of hugs and kisses!


----------

